# Problème de démarrage sur Imac suite à l'installation de ubuntu 7.10



## nosss17 (2 Janvier 2008)

Mon Imac ne veut plus démarrer depuis que j'ai voulu installer ubuntu 7.10 avec Boot Camp via Léopard.
Depuis il démarre avec le ptit bruit habituel, page blanche sans la pomme, puis écran noir avec un curseur blanc qui clignotte.
J'ai tenter un démarrage en appuyant sur Alt, il trouve un DD s'appelant Windows, mais pas mon DD mac.

Please help


Je crois qu'en installant ubuntu, j'ai écraser la partition Mac


----------



## David_b (2 Janvier 2008)

nosss17 a dit:


> Je crois qu'en installant ubuntu, j'ai écraser la partition Mac


Plus qu'une solution, alors: réinstaller depuis le clone que tu avais pris le soin de réaliser avant de modifier aussi sérieusement ton système...


----------



## nosss17 (2 Janvier 2008)

hum hum, un clone tu dis.
Je crois que je continue a m'enfoncer


----------



## nosss17 (3 Janvier 2008)

Bon ben j'ai tout réinstaller


----------



## David_b (3 Janvier 2008)

nosss17 a dit:


> Bon ben j'ai tout réinstaller



tu copieras 100 fois : "je ne dois pas jouer avec le système sans faire une sauvegarde"

Sérieusement, ravi que tu aies retrouvé un Mac opérationnel


----------

